# sr in a 510



## drft510 (Nov 6, 2008)

just plan on swapping an sr into my 510 just looking for some insight on the correct way to do it


----------



## Rob E (Dec 18, 2005)

Do you have a rear drive SR that you plan to do this with? Front drive SR's have a number of challenges. Are you planning for fuel injection or are you going to go with some type of custom carburetted set-up? It is doable and should provide the ppower that you need but I think we need a few more details to make appropriate recommendations.


----------



## red b13 (Oct 28, 2008)

dude you need to get the complete swap and get a motor mount kit for your ride i have a 72 510 with a tt rotary motor


----------

